# Tendonitis



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a total thyroidectomy 4 weeks ago and I'm now on 125 micrograms of Levothroid. I feel pretty good now, after having some heart palpitation feelings a week ago. I've been moody and angry a lot though. So, I was kind of thinking the dose might be high.

But, I seem to have every tendon in my body that has ever been sore before complaining now. It is like they are all going on strike. I have an aching achilles, tennis elbow, thumb, knee, shoulder. All things I've had flare ups of in my 43 years. It is so odd. I exercised a lot before surgery, and I've been taking it really easy since the surgery.

Isn't tendonitis a sign of hypothyroidism? Maybe it is just a coincidence because of taking several weeks off of exercising. But, I was wondering if anybody else has these tendonitis issues. I know joint pain is also common. I don't have joint pain, just tendons. It will be interesting to get my hormone levels measured in a couple weeks, because I seem to be able to talk myself into every symptom of both hypo and hyper. You know what that means???? The hormone levels will come back normal. You know it is true!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Have you been tested for Graves?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> I had a total thyroidectomy 4 weeks ago and I'm now on 125 micrograms of Levothroid. I feel pretty good now, after having some heart palpitation feelings a week ago. I've been moody and angry a lot though. So, I was kind of thinking the dose might be high.
> 
> But, I seem to have every tendon in my body that has ever been sore before complaining now. It is like they are all going on strike. I have an aching achilles, tennis elbow, thumb, knee, shoulder. All things I've had flare ups of in my 43 years. It is so odd. I exercised a lot before surgery, and I've been taking it really easy since the surgery.
> 
> Isn't tendonitis a sign of hypothyroidism? Maybe it is just a coincidence because of taking several weeks off of exercising. But, I was wondering if anybody else has these tendonitis issues. I know joint pain is also common. I don't have joint pain, just tendons. It will be interesting to get my hormone levels measured in a couple weeks, because I seem to be able to talk myself into every symptom of both hypo and hyper. You know what that means???? The hormone levels will come back normal. You know it is true!


It is a symptom; yes. You may have depleted CoQ10 stores due to hypo which can cause severe tendonitis and even tendon rupture.

It could be a med also.
http://www.johnlutz.com/natural-healthcare/drugs/nutrient-depletion.php


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> I had a total thyroidectomy 4 weeks ago and I'm now on 125 micrograms of Levothroid. I feel pretty good now, after having some heart palpitation feelings a week ago. I've been moody and angry a lot though. So, I was kind of thinking the dose might be high.
> 
> But, I seem to have every tendon in my body that has ever been sore before complaining now. It is like they are all going on strike. I have an aching achilles, tennis elbow, thumb, knee, shoulder. All things I've had flare ups of in my 43 years. It is so odd. I exercised a lot before surgery, and I've been taking it really easy since the surgery.
> 
> Isn't tendonitis a sign of hypothyroidism? Maybe it is just a coincidence because of taking several weeks off of exercising. But, I was wondering if anybody else has these tendonitis issues. I know joint pain is also common. I don't have joint pain, just tendons. It will be interesting to get my hormone levels measured in a couple weeks, because I seem to be able to talk myself into every symptom of both hypo and hyper. You know what that means???? The hormone levels will come back normal. You know it is true!


Sending gentle hugs. Hope this passes over and soon.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, that's really interesting about the CoQ10. I will definitely take some. I've had achilles tendonitis issues in this past year of thyroid craziness and had no idea it could be related. And now when I think back to this bout of depression I had in 2002, it was preceeded by another period of tendonitis. I'm kind of wondering if I've had these thyroid issues for a while. I remember thinking at the time "I wonder if something strange is going on in my body making my tendons sensitive." Interesting and tempting to always look for some unifying theory for all one's symptoms. Cause then you can take that magic pill to make it all go away????? Right??? LOL. Thanks for the advice and hugs. And no, I don't know anything about Grave's. I've never been anything but Euthyroid as far as my doctor is concerned. Maybe slightly to the hypo side of things with TSH approaching 3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Wow, that's really interesting about the CoQ10. I will definitely take some. I've had achilles tendonitis issues in this past year of thyroid craziness and had no idea it could be related. And now when I think back to this bout of depression I had in 2002, it was preceeded by another period of tendonitis. I'm kind of wondering if I've had these thyroid issues for a while. I remember thinking at the time "I wonder if something strange is going on in my body making my tendons sensitive." Interesting and tempting to always look for some unifying theory for all one's symptoms. Cause then you can take that magic pill to make it all go away????? Right??? LOL. Thanks for the advice and hugs. And no, I don't know anything about Grave's. I've never been anything but Euthyroid as far as my doctor is concerned. Maybe slightly to the hypo side of things with TSH approaching 3.


I have been taking 200 mg. a day for a couple of days as I had a lot of osseous surgery here lately and have had to take Vicodin and Amoxicillian twice so far. This is a woman who "NEVER" takes any Rx except for my Armour. Oh, Lord have mercy.

I started w/ the Plantar Fasciitis last week and I "knew" immediately so I doubled my dose (I usually take only 100 mg. daily as it is expensive) and I seeing relief after 3 days of double dosing the CoQ10.

Please do more research on CoQ10. It is one very very important enzyme; especially for heart health.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds painful, Andros, are you ok? Osseous = Bones???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> That sounds painful, Andros, are you ok? Osseous = Bones???


It is. Yes, Epstein Barr Virus attacked the Maxilla and Mandible bones. We hope to save my teeth. Believe this or not!

It is so lovely to have autoimmune issues. Because I have Lupus, Graves' and Sjogren's, I have gotten my teeth cleaned every 3 months for at least 40 years if not more and my home care has been exemplary. Alas; it bit me in the butt anyway. I lost a front tooth and had to have a bridge put in. I cried and cried. Wah!!





 very graphic

I will have the 3rd. and final surgery in Nov. sometime. And I have to tell you, I am done in from all of this.

So dear ones, be on the alert as you never know. This was very insideous.

You are so kind to care; my heart is smiling. Thank you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> It is. Yes, Epstein Barr Virus attacked the Maxilla and Mandible bones. We hope to save my teeth. Believe this or not!
> 
> It is so lovely to have autoimmune issues. Because I have Lupus, Graves' and Sjogren's, I have gotten my teeth cleaned every 3 months for at least 40 years if not more and my home care has been exemplary. Alas; it bit me in the butt anyway. I lost a front tooth and had to have a bridge put in. I cried and cried. Wah!!
> 
> ...


Bless your heart! I had no idea. I'm taking my mother to a prosthodontist every week - learning more about specialized dental treatment than I ever wanted to know!

My husband, God bless him, lost almost all his teeth to peridontal disease...a side effect to his major heart problems. He, too, had always been so faithful to taking care of his teeth and nothing at all was wrong with the teeth, but he had to have them pulled anyway.

I'd rather go through 10 thyroid surgeries than what he had to endure. I honestly was worried the stress and pain might trigger a heart attack but he made it through it.

I pray you'll be O.K. You have been a godsend to me - I wish I could do something special for you. hugs2


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Approximately 5-6 years ago I developed Morton's Neuroma on my left little toe and the toe next to it. I tried to ignore it as long as I could.

When I went to a foot specialist he said I needed surgery. I was up to my eyeballs dealing with another family crisis so he said he could "buy me some time" with a steroid shot - in the top of my foot. I thought I would die!

That one shot ended the neuroma symptoms...but caused a hammertoe.

I say all that to share something weird that happened a couple of weeks ago. For no reason on earth my little toe started hurting so bad I could barely tolerate it. Like Brucergoldberg said about running over his thyroid with his car, if I could have severed my toe I'd have run over it! It felt like it was being run over! 24/7!

I've also had weird muscle/tendon symptoms all through my thyroid experience...at one time I could barely raise my arms to comb my hair and my calf muscles would throb. ALL that, thank goodness, seems to be gone!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

You know, it's interesting you posted this about tendonitis. A family member with thyroid problems (thyroid removed ~20 years ago) is now suffering from bad tendonitis and foot problems. Coincidence? Perhaps. This person also has had RA for years.

Until I had my Levoxyl upped recently, I noticed a lot of joint soreness/pain. I have had bad knees since high school and "magically" the dose increase seems to have fixed that somewhat. Same goes for the joints in my feet/toes and hands/fingers. This autoimmune and thyroid stuff is a real learning experience!

Andros -- I hope everything goes well and you are feeling better soon! That does not sound like a good time whatsoever. Positive thoughts headed your way! hugs3


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow Andros, I'm sorry to hear that you are having to suffer through all that, I hope you get some relief soon.

That CoQ10 is expensive!!!! I bought some today. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

It even is supposed to help migraines... The bane of my existence.


----------



## rhairston (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm excited to see the reference to CoQ10. I'm about a year and a half from my thyroidectomy. I am very active, work out about 2 hours a day, and have been very discouraged. I just cannot seem to get back to my high energy, high weight workouts. The endocrinologist continues to increase my dosage (currently 225) to keep me suppressed. Every time he increases I hope that it will improve my symptoms but unfortunately not. (as a 46 year old woman, I refuse to start blaming my age!)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board!! Yes; depleted CoQ10 indeed causes tendonitis and even ruptures of the tendon.

There are many meds that cause this; chief among them are any Quinalones and cholesterol meds. Very very dangerous.

So, replenish your stores.

Please get your doctor to run your FREE T3. You may not be converting your T4 med to T3.

I am also a gym rat, 72 year old female and I have been on Armour for many many years. Armour is a dessicated porcine thyroxine which contains T4 and T3.

Info furnished above!


----------

